# Unboxing Gigabyte GA-X99-UD5 Wifi Motherboard



## GIGABYTE INDIA (Sep 19, 2014)

*GIGABYTE X99-UD5 WIFI​*
Front view of the box

*i.imgur.com/3Wwouwq.jpg

Back side view of the box

*i.imgur.com/zZMF3sl.jpg

Front Peek-in Window

*i.imgur.com/Ho3kA7n.jpg

Accessories in the box

*i.imgur.com/3dEsEsi.jpg

The motherboard

*i.imgur.com/NVUq1pP.jpg

Rear I/O Panel

*i.imgur.com/lvbm9Wr.jpg

SATA Ports, SATA Express Ports, SATA Power

*i.imgur.com/vSjj9RZ.jpg

M.2 SATA & M.2 WIFI

*i.imgur.com/OoeBcrn.jpg

Extra space for safer installation

*i.imgur.com/TochgtQ.jpg

Amp-Up Audio

*i.imgur.com/L8eSyEC.jpg

Motherboard VRM

*i.imgur.com/C7dHVuU.jpg

IR3580 PWM

*i.imgur.com/STjemNw.jpg

CPU Sorket 2011-3

*i.imgur.com/3a2AuH6.jpg

PCH Heatsink with beautiful Gigabyte Logo

*i.imgur.com/3Wp9FJP.jpg

Onboard handy buttons when using open setups

*i.imgur.com/qZ54fHf.jpg

For more details visit the product page:

*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5124#ov


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2014)

Again....Images are missing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2014)

Super awesome board....what is the price?


----------



## Raaabo (Oct 28, 2014)

No marketing allowed. User banned.


----------

